# Amperímetro de gancho



## ADRIANO63 (Jul 6, 2010)

Encontre entre las antiguedades un apmerimetro de gancho Checoslovaco, pero mi duda es si estos aparatos requieren alguna fuente de alimentacion interna para poder medir?


----------



## ralarcon (Jul 6, 2010)

Si correcto,lo normal es que tenga una bateria de 9V.
Saludos.


----------



## ADRIANO63 (Jul 6, 2010)

Gracias, voy aintentar conectandola en unos bornes que trae de forma externa, porque dentro No trae nada.


----------



## agroelectro (Jul 6, 2010)

Los antiguos no creo que necesiten fuente externa , los he visto en una usina hidroelectrica / museo de Cordoba


----------



## Fogonazo (Jul 6, 2010)

Si la pinza amperométrica es "Solo" de corriente alterna seguramente *NO* necesita fuente de alimentación.


----------



## Tacatomon (Jul 6, 2010)

mmm, Un aparato de medición que no usa baterías para funcionar... ¿Un generador interno?
O es muy viejo o no estoy muy actualizado XD.

Saludos!!!


----------



## Fogonazo (Jul 6, 2010)

Tacatomon dijo:


> mmm, Un aparato de medición que no usa baterías para funcionar... ¿Un generador interno?
> O es muy viejo o no estoy muy actualizado XD.....


Desinformado, diría yo.
La pinza amperométrica mide el campo electromagnético que genera un conductor, redundancia, al conducir corriente.
Este campo es captado por una especie de núcleo de transformador que se puede abrir tipo "Gancho", sobre este núcleo también se encuentra un bobinado que eleva la tensión lo suficiente como para provocar la desviación de un instrumento de aguja.

Por eso aclaré que si era "Solo" para CA, este método no funciona con CC, con esta última si hace falta una alimentación externa.


----------



## Tacatomon (Jul 6, 2010)

mmm, claro!!! Yo tenía en mente uno actual de los de pantalla de cristal líquido. No creo que se obtenga suficiente energía para hacer funcionar uno de estos. (Puedo equivocarme, de nuevo XD).

Gracias por la info.
Saludos!!!


----------



## DOSMETROS (Jul 6, 2010)

El amperímetro de gancho es un transformador de corriente que se puede abrir y pasarle el cable (media espira) , en el otro bobinado (de más espiras) tiene conectada una resistencia de bajo valor *para convertir corriente en tensión* , se rectifica y se mide dicha tensión con un voltímetro analógico (galvanómetro de aguja) que está tarado en correspondencia a los Amp.

Saludos !


----------



## klinux (Feb 21, 2020)

buen dia
tengo en mis manos por cuestiones de trabajo una tenaza o amperimetro de gancho con problemas de ajuste pero los potenciometros ya no ajustan suficiente pero no contamos con el esquema electrico del mismo. En mi pais tenemos pocos recursos y la internet es limitada asi que no he encontrado en internet estos esquemas si me pudieran ayudar estaria muy agradecido. el instrumento es  ACM 3266l asi aparece en internet pero solo he encontrado imagenes o fotos del instrumento. Gracias


----------



## Gudino Roberto duberlin (Feb 21, 2020)

Hola, pero cuál es el síntoma del instrumento?


----------



## klinux (Feb 21, 2020)

La medicion esta fuera de parametros, en un intervalo de medicion esta fuera por arriba y en otro intervalo esta fuera por debajo. generalmente se ajusta por los potenciometros que trae pero ya no entra en ajuste por ahi asi que debe haber algo mal pero no tengo manera de conseguir un plano del equipo por eso pido ayuda aca.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Feb 21, 2020)

Es analógica , es digital ?


----------



## klinux (Feb 21, 2020)

disculpa es digital, si busca en internet el modelo veran una foto.


----------



## Scooter (Feb 21, 2020)

Se me ocurre que hagas el ajuste de papel.
Es decir, con otra pinza amperimétrica que si que funcione tomas varios valores y los apuntas, lo que marca la buena y lo que marca esta.
Luego haces la corrección tu con una calculadora cada vez que midas.


----------



## klinux (Feb 21, 2020)

bueno yo trabajo en calibracion y yo hago el registro  pero la idea es poder repararla yo tengo patrones para hacer los registros y trabajar en base al error pero el cliente necesita poder hacerlo sin la correccion por eso la reparacion.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Feb 21, 2020)

Me imagino que se han asegurado que la tensión de alimentación sea de 9 Vdc , no ? Batería baja genera ese tipo de fallas.

Después debes buscar en componentes de escalas de Ohms u otra a la cual sin querer le hayan metido tensión.

Una solución sucia sería agregar alguna resistencia fija en el extremo del potenciómetro que no llega al ajuste.


----------



## aav (Feb 21, 2020)

Veo que hay varias con esa denominación y una de ellas es casi "el equivalente" a los multímetros de la serie 830: se las ve por todos lados, son económicas y aparecen con diferentes marcas, quizás por ese lado (encontrar una de esas marcas que tenga el diagrama) 

En estas tres imagenes todas tienen semejante denominación [...3266...] y la apariencia de las de los extremos son muy similares entre si y tienen esa DOBLE ESCALA (Duplicación casi inútil, creo) distinta de la del medio que tiene el mismo nombre y otra disposición de rueda y escala,

¿A cual se parece la tuya?


----------



## aav (Feb 21, 2020)

Bueno, voy a asumir que tienes un modelo como el del extremo derecho, _es la versión que más se ve,a la venta, en materia de pinzas de gancho o amperométricas por estas tierras_, son las mas baratas, se consiguen todavía en valores, en pesos, equivalente a 8 a 10 U$S por unidad ("oficiales" al 02/2020)

Tienen básicamente dos nomenclaturas (sea X cualquier letra mayúscula) [1] _XX3266_X ó [2] _X266X_ y para mi ambos modelos (pero es un "para mi" con limitada experiencia), digo que son *modelos iguales* y debe haber un fabricante, muy probablemente chino, que las hace por cientos de miles y si le pides 1000 o poco más te coloca la gráfica que quieres, y hasta tu marca, color o logo...

Bueno, el caso es que de los modelos X266X hay diagramas en la web Te dejo uno debajo [Hay otros, muy similares]:


----------



## klinux (Feb 26, 2020)

aav dijo:


> Veo que hay varias con esa denominación y una de ellas es casi "el equivalente" a los multímetros de la serie 830: se las ve por todos lados, son económicas y aparecen con diferentes marcas, quizás por ese lado (encontrar una de esas marcas que tenga el diagrama)
> 
> En estas tres imagenes todas tienen semejante denominación [...3266...] y la apariencia de las de los extremos son muy similares entre si y tienen esa DOBLE ESCALA (Duplicación casi inútil, creo) distinta de la del medio que tiene el mismo nombre y otra disposición de rueda y escala,
> 
> ...





Buen dia.

Gracias a los que se interesaron y trataron de ayudar. la pinza es la del medio pero despues de un muy largo rato de analizar el circuito impreso puedo decir que es casi lo mismo que la 266 (derecha) y si, conosco el diagrama que compartiste. aunque te agradesco infinitamente pues tenia uno de muy mala calidad y este se ve mucho mejor. En fin al analizar el circuito y ver que era casi similar hice algunas pruebas y ya he logrado hacerla entrar en ajuste cambiando una resistencia. Por desgracia no hay un esquema o diagrama igual al de la pinza en cuestion pero tratare de subir una foto luego con la resistencia que modifique por si alguien un dia necesita. Mil gracias por el apoyo. 
Un saludo Cubano


----------



## DOSMETROS (Feb 26, 2020)

klinux dijo:


> tratare de subir una foto luego con la resistencia que modifique por si alguien un dia necesita


 
Sería un buen aporte


----------



## Rorschach (Feb 28, 2020)

Tengo una amperométrica que funciona muy bien, pero la tengo de adorno, tiene muchos años, era de mí padre, es una GEC inglesa,  sirve en C.A., y CC, y no requiere ninguna fuente, tenía varios amperímetros  intercambiables con escalas hasta de 1000A, me quedó uno solo que va de 0-20 a 100 A, un lindo recuerdo !!!!


Saludos Cordiales
Rorschach


----------



## mempun (Mar 2, 2020)

La 266 es genérica y la suministran varios fabricantes. Es muy barata. Se le achaca un defecto: en CC tiene solo una escala de 600 VDC, no intentes hacer una medida de 5V, puede marcar con mucho error.


----------



## Rorschach (Mar 4, 2020)

Estas sí las uso en mi trabajo, la UT203 de hasta 400 A (china), tiene varias funciones, es simple, básica, pero funciona bien, hace más de 6 años que la usamos, y sin problemas, la otra es una Metra Blansko PK400 (Checa) de hasta 1000A, es mucho mas completa, mide potencia, factor de potencia, y cambio, secuencia y rotación de fases, entre otras, esta la usamos desde hace más de 20 años, también sin problemas.


​Saludos Cordiales
Rorschach


----------

